# REQUEST: 1903 Wright flyer



## BlakeMcKee (Jan 21, 2011)

Looking for plans for the wright flyer straight four. As a native North Carolinian it would seem appropriate to at least have this in the collection, and even one day, build it.  .

I once seen a thread with someone else building this engine, but that was months ago and I have since lost it and can not find it again!! I don't know if it was here, or somewhere else but any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Dave G (Jan 21, 2011)

Years ago, a fellow by the name of Lloyd Butler built a model of the 1903 wright flyer engine.Lloyd has since passed, but his
model I believe is in the museum run by a man named Knapp in Arizona. This model was also on the cover of StriclyIC publication from the early or mid 90's. I think it was issue 41. Back issues are still available. Lloyd didn't make plans,
 at his estate auction I looked for anything related to his model but came up empty. I think alot of his info was considered
garbage by his family and trashed before the auction. He was very proud of this engine because it had not been modeled before, and its historical significance. He told me he had contacted the Smithsonian and had recieved some information from them. Lloyd was a pilot who used to ferry new Piper Cubs all over the world. He also built two mini mustangs in his home
garage with help from his wife. Lloyd is the only two time grand champion in the all metal catagory at the EEA. flyin at Oshgosh. He had many contacts in the aircraft comunity to help him get this information on the engine so I don't know if this info is available to just anyone. I don't know if this is of any help to you but I think you may be able to view it on the net at the website for Mr. Knapp's museum. I don't know it offhand but I'm sure others might be able to point you in the right direction. sorry for the length of reply maybe this will help you Good luck, Dave.


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 22, 2011)

I was friends with Lloyd and watched his progress as he built the Wright engine. He hunted all over the place for information to build his engine. In it's construction some liberties were taken with dimensions as Lloyd couldn't get all the information he needed.
It's possible that the Smithsonian or Wright Patterson Museum would have more detailed information. 
As with a lot of free lance projects the research part sometimes becomes greater than the building part.
Good luck with your search,
gbritnell


----------



## tups (Jan 23, 2011)

I know the Smithsonian had a replica on display in 2007. If they built a replica, surely they'll have plans ?
I would try finding out more at the air and space museum.

Cris


----------



## gmac (Jan 23, 2011)

According to this the London Science Museum has developed a set of plans;

http://www.griffwason.com/wright_flyer_engine1.htm

This site has some comments on searching for drawings and claims "A set of the 1903 engine drawings may be purchased from the Wright State University Dunbar Library Archives, Dayton, Ohio, 45435.";

http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/showthread.php?t=2670

The Smithsonian claims to have drawings but its not clear if the engine drawings are very detailed. 

"The Museum commissioned a new set of 50 drawings of the airframe and engine. These drawings are available from the Museum's Archives Division as a set, or individually; each drawing measures 24 X 36 inches (60.9 X 91.4 cm)."

http://www.nasm.si.edu/research/arch/collections/techdraw/wrights.cfm

Good luck with the search - let us know what you find!

Cheer
Garry


----------



## gmac (Jan 23, 2011)

The Smithsonian drawing package is outlined here - see page two, drawings coded C1 thru C14;

http://www.nasm.si.edu/research/arch/collections/techdraw/wrights.cfm


----------



## young1 (Jan 24, 2011)

An excellent book on the building of the original engine is " Charles Taylor, Wright Brothers Mechanician". He was the Wright Brothers machinist and mechanic. The author of the book reversed engineered the engine to figure out how and why it was built the way it was.   Young1


----------



## BlakeMcKee (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the information, links and insight! Looking into those now and just emailed The Smithsonian waiting to hear from them whether or not they have detailed engine blueprints.


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Jan 26, 2011)

Blake:
I sent you an email.
Brad


----------



## steamin (Mar 29, 2011)

As a newbie to this forum I was browsing through this thread and the 1903 Wright Flyer Engine caught my eye. It was my father who researched and with a ghost writer wrote the book mentioned earlier. Dad started to build a 1/3 scale model of the engine when the name Charlie Taylor caught his eyes. Dad being a long time resident of the Dayton, Ohio area had never heard of the man. So he set out on a quest to find out about him. Dad spent 14 years of his life researching and collecting items that professional historians would have given their eye teeth for. Basically, Charlie designed and built the first horizontal 4 cylinder 4 cycle engine that had no spark plugs, cam shaft or carburetor in a aluminum block in just 6 weeks.

Drawings can be had from the Smithsonian as mentioned. There is a complete set of prints of the engine along with everything that dad collected in the archive's at Wright State University in Fairborn, Ohio. You may be able to get a copy of the engine prints from the University.

As a foot note, I do have a complete set that I will be glad to have copied for anyone for the cost of copying and posting to your address.


----------



## steamin (Apr 14, 2011)

As a follow-up, I made a set of prints for a gentlemen and mailed them to him. There were 9 prints 24" x 36". Kinkos charged me $2.25/print and shipping via Priority mail was $10.20. A Mailing tube is a couple of bucks. So, the total is around $30. to $35. If interested, I will be glad to help out. Just send me a personal message with your personal information. I will be out of town until the 18th of April.


----------



## TGriffin (Feb 22, 2012)

I have the Smithsonian plans for the Wright Flyer and they are excellent. Definitely on the list of future builds, both the engine and the airframe. What a spectacular RC model it would make!

Tom


----------

